# Oxenden Tunnel



## the-grotto (Mar 9, 2009)

Oxenden Tunnel





































The second tunnel, I couldn't fit between the bars











BW Infrared, you can see the tunnel turning to the left. Took this just before my camera died, Err 99.... (luckily I have 2 months warranty left)


----------



## BigLoada (Mar 10, 2009)

Classy photos man, very nice indeed.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 10, 2009)

Good stuff -that ventilation shaft is most cool


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice work there the tunnel looks wicked. Is it in Northamptonshire?. I could not help but notice you from bedfordshire, have you been to the Tunnel at Old Warden?


----------



## the-grotto (Mar 10, 2009)

norwich canary said:


> Nice work there the tunnel looks wicked. Is it in Northamptonshire?. I could not help but notice you from bedfordshire, have you been to the Tunnel at Old Warden?



Thanks, yes it's in Northamptonshire http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=52.441252&lon=-0.915936&z=16.3&r=0&src=msl

I have done Old Warden, think I posted it on 28DL a long time ago.. I have a few pictures here http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157613729324297/

I'm planing on loosing a lot of weight, so I can explore the other tunnel  when I get my camera back from Canon


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 10, 2009)

the-grotto said:


> Thanks, yes it's in Northamptonshire http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=52.441252&lon=-0.915936&z=16.3&r=0&src=msl
> 
> I have done Old Warden, think I posted it on 28DL a long time ago.. I have a few pictures here http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157613729324297/
> 
> I'm planing on loosing a lot of weight, so I can explore the other tunnel  when I get my camera back from Canon


I know the feeling Grotto. I went to lincolnshire to see Withcall Tunnel last weekend and believe me being a big old boy myself climbing back up out of the approach cutting I had to stop about 5 times because I was so out of breath.!


----------



## Badoosh (Mar 10, 2009)

Liking these pics dude, especially the 6th, absolute cracker!


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey Badoosh mate you o.k. That Oxenden Tunnel looks a good un. Is it on a Railway path.?


----------



## tarboat (Mar 17, 2009)

Good shots, interesting location. Now get into that second tunnel!


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 17, 2009)

Fabulous pics, grotto. Love that first one, especially.
Those kind of portals are very interesting.
Cheers.


----------

